# Fly fishing guide for Tarpon in March



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I will be in Orlando during March and would like to find the best area to fly fish for average to big tarpon. Willing to go from Orlando to Islamorada. Any ideas? Who would you try and book?


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

I would say your best bet is to look for a guide in the Everglades given your time frame.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Bob LeMay
[email protected]


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions so far.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

As suggested earlier ... Capt Bob LeMay


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

Capt. Bob Lemay, without a doubt.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Capt. Alonzo Sotillo of TidesRight Charters. TidesRight.com


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

I would be happy to help in any way I can! 

Capt. Alonzo Sotillo
Tidesright Charters 
954-684-2705


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

In march, all the tarpon will still be down in the Keys unless a few will be on the outside of Flamingo heading north depending on winds and temps.  Study the water temps.  Where the water temps are 70 degrees plus, there you will find the poons!

The Keys will be a real haul from Orlando.  Key West will be an 8hr drive from O Town, but worth it.  Try Capt. Will Benson in Key West/ Sugarloaf.  If he's unavailable, then let him refer you to one of his bros.  He's on the net (and on FB).  Rob Fordyce is your man if the fish are near Flamingo.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Actually March is the month when the interior of the 'Glades has more big tarpon than anywhere else (and that might be the reason we see all the big names show up as if by magic -when the rest of the year guys like me have the interior pretty much to ourselves....).  Put simply, the interior (Whitewater, Oyster, and Tarpon Bays -along with the upper bays of Lostman's, Rogers, and Broad rivers) and particularly a few of the rivers along the Gulf coast... are simply warmer than anywhere else that time of year.  As a result this area sees the big fish in great numbers when down in the Keys you have to really look to find a few early fish in the basins here and there....

No, it's not the same fishing as you'll find down in the Keys once it warms up a bit but big tarpon laid up in dark waters are a treat... and you can't imagine how much fun it is hanging on to a big fish in a river that's barely 100 feet wide...

Thanks for all that recommended me -anyone interested can get a brochure with a simple email request to [email protected]


----------

